# Variable espresso volume



## buchanan101 (7 mo ago)

I have a Sage The Oracle.

The volume of a single shot espresso varies by more then 2:1; sometimes the cup I use is half full, sometimes I have to stop the dispense because it will overflow.

Same conditions - same grind settings, same beans.

How do I get more consistency as the "large" dispense volumes are not nearly as good for taste. I do tap the hopper before dispense


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The best thing to do is to not use the preset cup dispensing buttons, Check the manual for how to pull shots manually.

Put scales under the cup and kill the pump to ensure that your shots end at the desired weight.

By the way, consistency will also benefit by weighing the grinds that are in your portafilter prior to pulling the shot and keeping the dose weight constant.

You can then remove the variability in dose & shot weight.


----------



## moatl (10 mo ago)

I don't own a Sage Oracle but isn't the volumetric supposed to always dispense the same volume of water?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

moatl said:


> I don't own a Sage Oracle but isn't the volumetric supposed to always dispense the same volume of water?


I don't think it's volumetric (if it is, it clearly does not work), I think it's timed.


----------



## moatl (10 mo ago)

Ok I See, but still - if the amount of water in the cup varies by so much even though all other elements are supposedly the same, clearly something in the "chain" isn't working, right?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

moatl said:


> Ok I See, but still - if the amount of water in the cup varies by so much even though all other elements are supposedly the same, clearly something in the "chain" isn't working, right?


That's why I am suggesting weighing,. If the dose weight varies so will the shot weight over the shot time. You can't brew consistently by time anyway, you get more consistent brews by hitting the weight, even if the shot time varies.


----------

